# (request) a profile picture drawn by an artist



## DarkRioru (May 8, 2016)

I want a drawing of a riolu looking intently into mew's eyes... yes, I support l riolu x mew... I would draw it myself... but, I'm a crappy drawer with a mouse and I can't go out and grab one of those computer stylus pads at this moment in time for personal reasons... so please... I need a new profile picture :3


----------



## Scarlet (May 8, 2016)

I couldn't just leave a request like this unfulfilled. Enjoy the new profile picture <3


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 8, 2016)

ur welcom


----------



## DarkRioru (May 8, 2016)

looks unique but, not enough time has been placed into it... :/


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 8, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> looks unique but, not enough time has been placed into it... :/


What are you saying???!!11!!1!
I spent a whole 10 minutes drawing my masterpiece


----------



## DarkRioru (May 8, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> What are you saying???!!11!!1!
> I spent a whole 10 minutes drawing my masterpiece


i'm sorry if that came out rude... your art is awesome but, its not what I'm looking for...


----------



## Scarlet (May 8, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> i'm sorry if that came out rude... your art is awesome but, its not what I'm looking for...


They're only messing with you, don't worry so much :')


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 8, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> i'm sorry if that came out rude... your art is awesome but, its not what I'm looking for...


Well, there's no problem at all, my "art" is completely a joke


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2016)

I need one with the eeveelutions too, please.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 8, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> I need one with the eeveelutions too, please.


Do you want me to draw it? :^)


----------



## Froster (May 8, 2016)

The new "ms paint art" thread


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Do you want me to draw it? :^)


Sure


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Blue (May 8, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> View attachment 48431


Looks better than Donald Trump's face.


----------



## DarkRioru (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 8, 2016)

Look at that face ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Look at that face ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


LULZ PENI5 FACE!


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (May 8, 2016)

Consider this request filled


----------



## DarkRioru (May 8, 2016)

its supposed to be his nose looking down... how else am I supposed to draw his nose without making it look like he's looking the other way?


----------

